# New Gelding has freeze brand on right side of his neck?



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Where are you located? I believe in the US, mustangs are branded on the neck, in Australia Standardbreds are (or used to be) branded on the neck.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I live in the US, Wisconsin to be exact. I looked up those brands already, and they are exclusively on the left side of the neck.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Also the gelding appears to be between 15-20 years old, we wont know for sure until the vet gets here.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

This is a bad picture but the only I have on my computer at the moment.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He definately looks like a Standardbred to me. That blocky head is almost a sure sign xD His size, color, and gaits would lead me to believe that he is one as well. I'd contact the SB registration offices or see if theres any kind of decoder on their website. Often the brands can tell you an animals age.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

If that brand would've said "DOG", I would know whose stolen Tennessee Walker that is:shock:


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

walkinthewalk said:


> If that brand would've said "DOG", I would know whose stolen Tennessee Walker that is:shock:


 
Dont say that! I love this guy so much already I would be devestated if he was a stolden horse!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

TrailxxRider said:


> Dont say that! I love this guy so much already I would be devestated if he was a stolden horse!!


It doesn't sound like what you see on the horse's neck could be twisted around to say "DOG"

It was just odd to me that another big bay horse happens to have a freeze brand under his mane.

I got to thinking after I posted and, if I remember correctly, I think he was a solid bay. I think if he had any white, it was a small bit on his forehead.

I don't know if Dog is still listed on netposse.com or not. I didn't know the horse personally, even though he only lived five miles from me. 

The stealing occurred when the man and woman (who weren't married) broke up, and DOG went missing out of his pasture while the woman was at work. Even though the Ex never owned up to taking DOG, DOG wouldn't go to just to anyone--------------


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I found it!!! He's a registered Standardbred ex-race horse! His registered name is "Palmer Steelster" and he was born in Ontario, Canada, last registered by NorthShore Racing Stables in IL. He was last raced in 2002 and has a lifetime earnings of $121,582. I was able to find all his stats and a 5 gereration pedigree!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

TrailxxRider said:


> I found it!!! He's a registered Standardbred ex-race horse! His registered name is "Palmer Steelster" and he was born in Ontario, Canada, last registered by NorthShore Racing Stables in IL. He was last raced in 2002 and has a lifetime earnings of $121,582. I was able to find all his stats and a 5 gereration pedigree!


Whoo Hoo!:clap::clap:

Great job researching! 

How sad is it that he ended up a rescue. I suppose $121,582 in winnings is chump change and doesn't constitute keeping the horse.

It's a tragic fate that most race horses end up suffering but, it sounds like Palmer Steelster will be a winner once again since he's already captured your heart:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I am really happy you were able to track him down


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you I'm really happy!


----------

